# Bowling Bowling Bowling. Yawning Yawning Yawning.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU plays Tulsa in the "Nothing better to do on New Year's Eve - Eve" Bowl on December 30.

Utah plays Georgia Tech in the "Is There a Worse City in America - Sun Bowl" on December 31.

And the most exciting of them all -

Utah State gets Ohio in the Idaho Famous Potato Chip Bowl on December 17. 

And Cougar Fan that I am, I am most excited to see the Utah State game. Go Aggies!

Other thoughts?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> ...................................................
> Other thoughts?


No.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Alright then Goob. Been grinding up any gopher guts lately?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> .............................
> 
> Utah State gets Ohio in the Idaho Famous Potato Chip Bowl on December 17.
> 
> ............................


I think that is backwards. My guess is Ohio is going to get Utah State.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its Ohio - not Ohio State.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Its Ohio - not Ohio State.


Oh, my bad, I thought you were talking about bowling. It's football; no wonder you're yawning.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I am most excited for the Aggies' game. My dad and I are both Aggie alumni and we're going to sit down to watch the game together. Being as its the first USU bowl game in 14 years, we're pleased as punch with the invite to the Idaho Potato Bowl. 8)


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> BYU plays Tulsa in the "Nothing better to do on New Year's Eve - Eve" Bowl on December 30.
> 
> Utah plays Georgia Tech in the "Is There a Worse City in America - Sun Bowl" on December 31.
> 
> ...


Being a Utah fan, I am excited for the Sun Bowl. Should be a good game. I am hoping Utah gets the W to end the season on a high note and to get this bad Colorado Buffalo taste out of my mouth.   

I will watch Utah State just because it has been so long since they have been to a bowl game.

The two games I will absolutely not miss are the Rose and Fiesta. Both should be entertaining.

I won't watch the BCS Shampionship game. I hope most of the nation does the same.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I cheer for the Utes against everyone. I cheer for the Aggies against everyone except Utah. I cheer for BYU against everyone except Utah and BYU and Weber!

:lol: 

Looks like I can cheer for everyone in their bowl games. It is a good year.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know, I'm looking forward to the Sun bowl. Georgia Tech is pretty good and it will be strength vs strength against the Ute D. I'm excited for the Aggies too. It will be good to see them in a bowl and one in Boise will allow lots of fans to travel. Tulsa isn't chopped liver and might give the cougs a good game. All of Tulsa's losses have been to ranked teams. 

I think the problem why cougarfans are less than excited right now is that they knew of the destination on September 10th.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > ...................................................
> ...


LMAO.... Yeah, he nailed it. :lol:


----------

